# Bowtech Insanity



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm planning on buying the new bowtech insatity with 80 lb limbs. The guy at the bow shop told me it would shoot 350+ Does anyone have any thoughts on this bow?

Thanks


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

nice bow, speed is relative depending on what weight arrow YOU end up shooting. they are pretty dead in the hand and hold well, but be prepared to have limb flaking problems or so i've been told.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I bought one to shoot cape buffalo with. It is really smooth, and with 850 grain arrows hits like a freight train. Haven't had any problems with the finish yet. 

The only problem I had was the concession owners deciding they didn't want me to use a bow at the last second.


----------



## blitz_81 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have an Insanity CPX at 72lb with 29" draw and chronoed it with a 395 grain arrow at 343FPS avg. Supposedly Bowtech has fixed the flaking issue of the finish. havent had mine but for about 3 months though so we will see. it is super smooth and fast.


----------



## Horizon257 (Jul 8, 2011)

I bought the Insanity earler this summer ... i have shot Hoyt for the last 10 years and Mathews before that i had a very hard time switching to the bow ... i actualy sold the bow and went back to my Hoyt ... my buddie that i sold it to seems to be shooting it just fine ... i didnt like the hand grip ?? who knows .. i would make sure to shoot it a lot at the bow shop before buying it


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

I got mine and I got the 80 lb limbs and I am shooting 354 fps. I love everything about the bow so far. Thanks for the input


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

blitz_81 said:


> ....72lb with 29" draw and chronoed it with a 395 grain arrow at 343FPS avg......


Pretty much same data on mine too 'cept 27-1/2" draw


----------

